# Vodafone Easybox 802 und weiteren Router verbinden



## netmet (18. April 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe seit kurzer Zeit eine EasyBox 802 von Vodafone vorher hatte ich eine Arcor Starterbox und Fritz!BOX 3170

Ich möchte einen zweiten Router in einem anderen Raum stehen haben. Ich habe hier eine Fritz!Box 3170 und einen Netgear WGR614 v7 Router zu verfügung. Das ganze soll per Lan und nicht per WLAN verbunden werden. Das ganze braucht nicht in einem Netzwerk sein (also 1 Router DHCP an 2ter DHCP aus usw.) 

Ich habe schon wirklich alles ausprobiert. 

Falls es mit den beiden Routern trotzdem nicht klappen sollte welchen Router empfehlt ihr mir.

Gruß netmet


----------



## netmet (21. April 2010)

Andere Frage:
Habe mir nun den D-Link DIR-300 geholt. Ich konnte den Router mit der Easybox 802 verbinden. Doch ich kann nicht ins Internet. Über den D-Link Router komm ich ins Internet rein, d.h. Wenn ich Firmware Update für die DLINK Box in dem Setup suchen lasse kommt er auch ins Internet und sucht nach einem Update. Welcher Fehler liegt vor ?


----------

